# JL Audio from "product shortages" to "price increases"



## TomV (Nov 17, 2020)

For the last 8 months, I've been researching various JL Audio subwoofer combinations for my Mustang build. 

Most retailers have been "out of stock" of most models all this time. I'm assuming the pandemic or parts shortage is the cause, but haven't seen anything on JL Audio's website indicating delays.

Now just this week I noticed the prices jumped. For example, I've been considering a JL Audio 10W6v3-D4 10" subwoofer that retailed for $599 has increased to $679 and still "out of stock" everywhere.

I'm assuming JL Audio is attempting to make up for lost revenue. Unfortunately they won't get any profits from me, because now that subwoofer is out of my price range.

Anyone else notice the product shortage or recent price hikes?


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

What you are experiencing is inflation that can be attributed to a massive influx of cash into the hands of the American people through 3 separate stimulus check payments sent out over the last year. I think it was $1200 per adult + $600 per child the first run, $900 per person the second time, and $1400 per person the last time. You are only seeing the beginning of much higher inflation to come. Prices on everything are going up like gas and durable goods to lumber and electronics. Even house prices in my area have skyrocket in the last year. There are also labor and material shortages exacerbating this from the pandemic, so lack of supply and high demand create higher prices.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

JCsAudio said:


> What you are experiencing is inflation that can be attributed to a massive influx of cash into the hands of the American people through 3 separate stimulus check payments sent out over the last year. I think it was $1200 per adult + $600 per child the first run, $900 per person the second time, and $1400 per person the last time. You are only seeing the beginning of much higher inflation to come. Prices on everything are going up like gas and durable goods too lumber and electronics. Even house prices in my area have skyrocket in the last year. There are also labor and material shortages exacerbating this from the pandemic so lack of supply and high demand create higher prices.


You mean all that free money wasn't free? Grocery prices here in Vermont are skyrocketing and shelves are empty.


----------



## TomV (Nov 17, 2020)

JCsAudio... I agree with that analysis... thanks!


----------



## Cisco473 (Mar 13, 2021)

TomV said:


> For the last 8 months, I've been researching various JL Audio subwoofer combinations for my Mustang build.
> 
> Most retailers have been "out of stock" of most models all this time. I'm assuming the pandemic or parts shortage is the cause, but haven't seen anything on JL Audio's website indicating delays.
> 
> ...


I’ve got one with the original box I would consider selling. I think I going with 12’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Forgot to mention people are also getting (some are) their tax returns which also give incentive to buy goods and services at a higher rate than normal.


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

Right, after this pandemic, we are going to see inflation, it's starting to happen.

The good news is, we won't have a depression - U.S. dollars are not backed by gold and are therefore not real - the government can print like it's Monopoly money, lol!!


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Price of gas has gone up. Price of labor has gone up. Price of materials has gone up. Price of shipping has gone up. 

if you think a 10% increase is due to something else and not to cover their increased costs (when all their competitors are also raising prices), not sure what to say.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

I have a like new 12w6v3-d4 with all original boxing. Used for a couple of months. I’ll take $500 for it if interested. Shipping is on you.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

JCsAudio said:


> What you are experiencing is inflation that can be attributed to a massive influx of cash into the hands of the American people through 3 separate stimulus check payments sent out over the last year. I think it was $1200 per adult + $600 per child the first run, $900 per person the second time, and $1400 per person the last time. *You are only seeing the beginning of much higher inflation to come. Prices on everything are going up like gas and durable goods to lumber and electronics.* Even house prices in my area have skyrocket in the last year. There are also labor and material shortages exacerbating this from the pandemic, so lack of supply and high demand create higher prices.


*Reply 14 months later:*



OldOneEye said:


> *Price of gas has gone up. Price of labor has gone up. Price of materials has gone up. Price of shipping has gone up.*
> 
> if you think a 10% increase is due to something else and not to cover their increased costs (when all their competitors are also raising prices), not sure what to say.


Congrats, you just confirmed that everything JCsAudio predicted came true.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm much better at predicting the past than the future. Just saying.

Also the algorithm here for the "Recommended Reading" is whack. This post showed up for some reason on my phone as something I should read. Clearly a year old post probably wasn't the best choice. . 

Also, while Exxon and Shell are making record profits (with 400% increase in profits year over year) just wanted to highlight that JL Audio isn't using Exxon/Shell/New car dealership "lets get some while the getting is good" type of pricing model where you try to maximize/gouge people who don't have any replacement in the short term. 

So yes, inflation is part of it, but it's hard to blame 100% of it on inflation when many companies are taking record profits/doing record stock buybacks. 




haakono said:


> *Reply 14 months later:*
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, you just confirmed that everything JCsAudio predicted came true.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

The most corrupt corporations screwing the American people who have been making record profits to the likes of which has never been seen before are the pharmaceutical companies colluding with the NIH and FDA (who also profited on this scam) to push these experimental inoculations that don’t work on the American people. They have made more than 85 billion dollars thus far, lied to the American people, and keep asking for more. I think it is one of the biggest lies and crimes in the history of the world.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Well, big oil made twice that. And the price of oil is baked into everything.









Exclusive: oil companies’ profits soared to $174bn this year as US gas prices rose


Exxon, Chevron, Shell and BP among group of 24 who resisted calls to increase production but doled out shareholder dividends




www.theguardian.com







JCsAudio said:


> The most corrupt corporations screwing the American people who have been making record profits to the likes of which has never been seen before are the pharmaceutical companies colluding with the NIH and FDA (who also profited on this scam) to push these experimental inoculations that don’t work on the American people. They have made more than 85 billion dollars thus far, lied to the American people, and keep asking for more. I think it is one of the biggest lies and crimes in the history of the world.


----------

